# 2005 Campagnolo Chorus vs 2005 Shimano 105



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking to get a bike, and the two I've got my eyes on are similar frames but one has Shimano 105 and the other Campagnolo Chorus. Both from 2005.

Not having ever ridden a road bike equipped with either, is there a noticeable difference between the two of them? Is one any better than the other?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They're different. The shift mechanisms operate differently. Some people like one, some the other, some don't have a preference. You should try both, preferably on a long enough ride to get used to them. 

The two frames are probably not identical, either, and how they fit you is more important than component choice, so pay attention to that.


----------



## Wildewinds (Mar 12, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> They're different. The shift mechanisms operate differently. Some people like one, some the other, some don't have a preference. You should try both, preferably on a long enough ride to get used to them.


Heheh. I know they're different. I know some people may like one over the other one. I'm asking for an informed opinion. I won't get a long ride on either of them.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Wildewinds said:


> Heheh. I know they're different. I know some people may like one over the other one. I'm asking for an informed opinion. I won't get a long ride on either of them.


So I can give you an opinion: I prefer Campy, but I ride on Shimano-equipped bikes occasionally, and I could live with them if I had to. They both work fine, just different. It's a matter of taste; one isn't better than the other -- it's just a matter of what you like. What I like or somebody else likes is meaningless to you in figuring out what you will like. It's kinda like asking me whether you should buy a red bike or a blue one.

Do the longest test rides you can get away with, and pay more attention to bike fit.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I switched over from Shimano about the 2004-5 time.

Campy levers much more comfortable. Shifting better IMO.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

I will preface this by saying I prefer Campy, but regardless, all things considered, the Chorus is a better group.

Shimano's 105 is their base level 10 speed group. In 2005, Chorus was surpassed only by Record in the Campy line up. You will get reduced weight and better shifting performance with the Campy, plus the Campy shifters are rebuildable. However, you should ride both and see which you prefer. Both are now 7 years old and may have been subjected to different stresses in their previous lives.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Chorus is better technically and ergonomically.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

kbwh said:


> Chorus is better technically and ergonomically.


I would have to disagree with that statement at least on the ergonomic side. I personally hate the thumb shifter on the campy. I find shift from the hood awkward. I don’t like having to lift my palm and angling my thumb backward to reach the shifter. For ergonomics, I personally prefer SRAM then Shimano. Although, I really do like the shape of the newer Shimano hoods.

The bottom like it all about personal perference. All three companies make excellent products.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Comparing Chorus to 105 is not an "apples to apples" comparison. In my humble opinion, the 105 is comparable to the Athena/Centaur. The Ultegra is comparable to the Chorus. And the DuraAce is comparable to the Record. The Super Record is on a class of its own.

If both bikes with either the Chorus and 105 are offered at the same price.... and all other things being equal (e.g., wheels, handlebars, seat, etc)... I would think the bike with the Chorus setup would offer better value. This is also assuming the Campy ergonomics is more suitable for you.

I hope this will be useful.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jett said:


> I would have to disagree with that statement at least on the ergonomic side. I personally hate the thumb shifter on the campy. I find shift from the hood awkward. I don’t like having to lift my palm and angling my thumb backward to reach the shifter. For ergonomics, I personally prefer SRAM then Shimano. Although, I really do like the shape of the newer Shimano hoods.
> The bottom like it all about personal perference. All three companies make excellent products.


See what I meant, Wilde? I love that thumb shifter. From the drops, the hoods or the bends I hit it with nary a thought. Even with my hands on the tops, I sometimes reach over and punch it with my little finger. But Jett hates it. No accounting for taste.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> See what I meant, Wilde? I love that thumb shifter. From the drops, the hoods or the bends I hit it with nary a thought. Even with my hands on the tops, I sometimes reach over and punch it with my little finger. But Jett hates it. No accounting for taste.


^^^ I feel just like this. I used to ride Shimano; loved it. Bought a new bike with Campy; got used to it-I love it....more!
The other thing I love about the thumb lever is that I can dump all 10 gears in one shot. I couldn't do that before with my DA. 
Not sure if that option was available back in '05 ?
Again like others have stated; I think it's more important that you are comfortable with you frame first. The components will grow on you and become second nature after a few rides. 
Enjoy!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The '05 Chorus can dump all 10 gears in one shot.
They restricted the dump to 5 when 11 speed was introduced.

The Campagnolo "double dump" is a feature you will never know you miss if you're on SRAMano. If you live in a place where the terrain is up and down all the time you'll learn to appreciate the very quick way you can move from the large to small chainring whilst keeping the same gear development. You do it with a single throw of both thumb shifters. Now that's what I call ergonomy.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Is one of the bikes red? If one is red, buy that one. Red bikes are faster.

Seriously, I don't think it matters. I have Shimano-equipped bikes because I think Shimano tolerates dirt better. Since I live in Arizona, that matters to me.


----------



## Decal guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Good info. Thanks


----------



## velocipedio (Mar 30, 2012)

Chorus. No question. Not even in the same league. Also, Shimano components, generally speaking, use softer metal than Campagnolo. Shimano 105 is more comparable to Veloce, not Athena/Centaur.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

velocipedio said:


> Chorus. No question. Not even in the same league. Also, *Shimano components, generally speaking, use softer metal than Campagnolo.* Shimano 105 is more comparable to Veloce, not Athena/Centaur.


I'm highly skeptical, so if you have any supporting documentation, I'd love to see it.

Even if it were true, that would better the odds of Campy components weighing more, because harder/ denser metals generally weigh more.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> I'm highly skeptical, so if you have any supporting documentation, I'd love to see it.
> 
> Even if it were true, that would better the odds of Campy components weighing more, *because harder/ denser metals generally weigh more.*


Totally off-topic observation here, but this is simply not generally true. Denser does not always mean harder. Iron is denser than aluminum, and also harder, but copper is denser than iron, but much softer. Silver is a lot denser than iron, but much softer, and lead is denser and softer yet. Among metallic elements, there is no regular relationship between density and hardness (or strength). Among alloys, it's not a simple relationship, either. Chromium is added to iron to make it harder (and more corrosion resistant), but it's lighter.

But I think the story about Shimano using softer metal than Campy is probably just folklore.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> Totally off-topic observation here, but this is simply not generally true. Denser does not always mean harder. Iron is denser than aluminum, and also harder, but copper is denser than iron, but much softer. Silver is a lot denser than iron, but much softer, and lead is denser and softer yet. Among metallic elements, there is no regular relationship between density and hardness (or strength). Among alloys, it's not a simple relationship, either. Chromium is added to iron to make it harder (and more corrosion resistant), but it's lighter.
> 
> But I think the story about Shimano using softer metal than Campy is probably just folklore.


Points taken and I'm no metallurgist, but since_ most_ bike components are either steel or aluminum, my comments were aligned with them. Generally speaking, steel is denser and weighs more than alu. 

Still, I'd be interested in seeing _reliable_ documentation supporting velocipedio claims, but remain confident we'll see none.


----------



## epicus07 (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a no brainer!

With all else being equal....CHORUS!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

IIRC, Chorus from that era is mechanically identical to Record (difference between Record and Chorus lies in lighter materials). Not sure if that is so with 105 vs Ultegra/Dura-Ace. 

Also, Campagnolo gives a lot of feedback. I've never asked something from my Campagnolo group and not known immediately if I got it. I've had some shifts on Shimano where I couldn't tell whether the chain actually moved (yes, I know I should adjust things better).


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

i will pick 105 over Chorus with everything else being equal. I prefer the 2-lever system, (I am able to shift on the drops). But that is just me. 

But if you want the thumb shift on the hoods, Shimano also offers Sora group and it is cheaper than 105


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

vladvm said:


> i will pick 105 over Chorus with everything else being equal. I prefer the 2-lever system, (I am able to shift on the drops). But that is just me.
> 
> But if you want the thumb shift on the hoods, Shimano also offers Sora group and it is cheaper than 105


How small are your hands? For me, using the thumb shifter on Campagnolo while riding in the drops isn't a problem at all. Sora, due to the tiny thumb shifter and different placement, is another story.


----------

